# Whom do you live with?



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

in your house, apartment, tent, box, or other.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh, I was going to add the option:

_With significant other and/or dependents_

but it seems I can't.


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

3 of my 4 kids.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

my brother who's never here. I might as well say i live alone.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

grandfather


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Alone. I haven't even had any visitors since I moved apartments not too long ago


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

my mom and step dad


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

parents & family


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Parents


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*^...and your hampster...don't forget about your hammy!*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Yes and my hamster. She thinks I'm food 90% of the time, though.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*LOL, As I remeber you are diminutive? That hampster would go crazy if it saw some real food.* :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *LOL, As I remeber you are diminutive? That hampster would go crazy if it saw some real food.* :yes


Way to make me brush up on my vocabulary.

And fyi that ham gets the best ham food on the market :yes
Spoiled.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Mom and Dad. They both go out more than I do, which I find pretty hilarious. So mainly I'm home alone.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I share my box with a friend. I'm surprised I'm the only one with a roommate so far.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

parents


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Way to make me brush up on my vocabulary.
> 
> And fyi that ham gets the best ham food on the market :yes
> Spoiled.


*Ha, I'm nothing if not edu-ma-cational. I didn't want to just come out and say you're "small". That just doesn't sound right, :con Nor does "best ham food on the market", but I'll rest easy knowing it. :yes*


----------



## MeganC (Nov 23, 2008)

I live with my mother and sister.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

With my 79-year-old mother. Father died a few years ago.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

My parents, my sister (and her boyfriend, who doesn't officially live here but spends 98% of his time here) and our dog.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I live in my own house I bought in late 1999.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Parents. That's it.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm about to move into a basement apartment in a single house with my father and soon-to-be stepmother upstairs. I'm looking forward to getting out of my current location (a regular apartment with my father, though he's not here very often).


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I sleep on my mom's couch. I technically have my own room at my dad's house but I don't like staying there and it's hard to get back and forth between the two places. My dad's house is isolated, the computer sucks, I don't really have a phone, no TV channels, etc. Not the kind of place for me to be staying.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

A house, purchased in Spring 2004, with my husband and my dog.

Since there is no sig other, I didnt vote.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

In a house with my maternal unit and younger brother. I need to get out of here...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Parents and family, but I'd rather be alone.


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

My stuffed animals.

Then next door I have my parents and brother.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

LostInReverie said:


> Parents and family, but I'd rather be alone.


You are 25, why don't you? Is it financial, as I can totally understand that...its hard to be on your own in this day and age.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Parents


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

Alone in my condo and I love it. Best living arrangement ever (well, so far, anyway).


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

with my partner and our rabbit


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

With my boyfriend.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

House with my younger brother. I work days, he works evenings, I am off on weekends, he is off Sunday and Monday, but still isn't around that much.

I am pretty much alone.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I live with a roommate/friend.


----------



## toaster ovens (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm not sure which option to pick. I have four roommates (in a house). One is my childhood best friend, one is her close friend and roommate of three years, and two are quickly becoming good friends for all of us. So we're roommates and friends.
My parents live 5 minutes away. I once came back for an entire month, sleeping on the sofa.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

SilentLoner said:


> In a house with my maternal unit and younger brother. I need to get out of here...


:ditto


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

I live with my best friend.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Live with my boyfriend in a apartment


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I live with me, myself and I, along with our dog.


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

At the moment, I live with 3 other roommates...and I hardly speak to them. :/


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Family (mom, two younger brothers).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

2 kids, hubby, and a houseful of pets. 4 dogs, 2 birds, and a kitty cat, and one mouse (kids').


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn


What's up, buttercup?


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I live with my cat and the occasional insect.


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm still at home with the parentals.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Alone with three cats and at the moment about 500,000 Asian lady beetles :mum


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

My best friend and my cat.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Alone


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Parents, younger brother, and our cat.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I'm alone in my apartment.


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

Parents, one of my older brothers, dog, cat


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I share an apartment with my older brother and our dog.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

parents still....lol what a loser. 29 soon hahahahahaha......why me ¿


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Lucky enough to live with my best friend and his fiance who is also a very good friend. That being said things have not been as happy as in the past, I think people begin to get annoyed after awhile or something.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

One friend and three wabbits


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> One friend and three wabbits


What happened with your bf? I lost track I guess, sorry if I should not be asking :afr


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> What happened with your bf? I lost track I guess, sorry if I should not be asking :afr


Naww, s'ok! We broke up a few months ago.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Naww, s'ok! We broke up a few months ago.


I thought that was just a temp thing, do you still talk? Anywho, the wabbits are all one needs!!!


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Well I went for the family option, but I live with my partner.


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

Husband and kids.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Parents, but my immediate family visits constantly.


----------

